
Google Home is playing audio ads for Beauty and the Beast - rodrigocoelho
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/16/14948696/google-home-assistant-advertising-beauty-and-the-beast
======
fnbr
Between this and the efforts by police to get Alexa recordings [1], having
voice assistants in your home is looking risky.

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/amazon-wont-
disc...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/amazon-wont-disclose-if-
alexa-witnessed-a-murder/)

